
Ask HN: How different two landing pages need to be to avoid duplicate content? - theborisstories
I was looking into Zapier and its strategy of creating thousands of landing pages for every combination of tools possible. I was wondering how different the pages need to be to avoid being flagged as duplicate by Google?
======
diehunde
I worked once for a company that publishes articles for different countries.
Sometimes they would publish the same article in different domains because
they were relevant to all. The only thing they would worry about to avoid that
duplication problem was to manage rel=canonical element in every page.

~~~
theborisstories
My problem is that I want to rank for different and many terms that do not
have a lot of search traffic (10 per month).

I was looking into a wordpress plugin that can do this at scale
[https://www.mpgwp.com/](https://www.mpgwp.com/) but not sure how different
these landing pages need to be.

